# Korean Sushi



## love2eat (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know what are in the Korean Sushi?

In Hawaii, Korean Sushi is one of the popular snack. But I want to know what to put in there. I want to tell me Korean friends in China. 

I know it's something like shreded carrots, grilled beef, something green but not sure what vegetable that is. Then, wrapped with seaweed and rice. Cut like a Japanese Sushi. But tastes really different, no need wasabi or shoyu.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 10, 2006)

love2eat said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what are in the Korean Sushi?
> 
> ...


 
Most likely the beef is either bulgogi or kal bi. I'm not sure what the other vegetables are but it's probably just something simple like green leaf lettuce.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 11, 2006)

Were the vegetables raw or cooked? I'm pretty sure there's sesame seeds and sesame oil somewhere in there.


----------



## love2eat (Jun 11, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Were the vegetables raw or cooked?



it is cooked and still deep green.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 11, 2006)

Loveseat, the veggies could be bracken, a fern called Kosari in Korean.  To prepare:

Cut bracken into 2 inch lengths and stir-fry in 1 teaspoon soy sauce, 1/2 teaspoon sesame oil, 1/2 teaspoon sesame seed, 1 teaspoon green onion, and 1/2 teaspoon garlic.


----------



## Claire (Jun 12, 2006)

Every time a Korean freind or restaurant owner made me sushi (yeah, in Hawaii for the most part) it wasn't that different from Japanese sushi.  So let me know what you come up with.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 12, 2006)

Could have been spinach, too.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 12, 2006)

*kimbop*

I believe you are referring to *Kimbop*.  We make this at home not often, but every once in a while.

The green vegetable is usually spinach. There is also often pickled radish (yellow) and scallion or cucumber, along with the shredded carrots, sesame seeds, etc. The rice is usually seasoned with sesame oil and sometimes mirin.

Sometimes you'll see egg and/or fake crabmeat instead of beef.


p.s. I had bulgogi for dinner last night .... yum!


----------



## love2eat (Jun 21, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I had bulgogi for dinner last night .... yum!


 
I am jealous.


----------



## lawchick04 (Aug 5, 2006)

My mom's Korean and I love love love Korean food (although I haven't found a Korean restaurant up to snuff yet).  

Kimbap is a favorite comfort food.  The green stuff is steamed spinach. She likes to use leftover bulgogi meat, egg cooked like a pancake and sliced into long strips, she also uses carrots that she'll slice and saute in a little sesame oil.  Kimbap usually also has bright yellow yellow pickled daikon radishes.  You can find them already pickled and packaged at Asian markets.  Just slice it into strips and you're ready to go!

Yum.  There's an Asian market around the corner that sells fresh kimbap next to the register.  I'm leaving now!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 5, 2006)

Use spam. Yummy


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2006)

How timely this line is.  We just had a Korean-American friend to visit and we had this very discussion.  Last year we co-hosted a sushi party and found that most midwest americans find nori unpallatable.  Our friends were tellling us that Koreans use something else, but I doubt I can find anything but the spinach here.  I will try it though.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 7, 2006)

Clair,

Maybe I don't understand ...

Nori is used for all kinds of Japanese rolls in sushi restaurants in the midwest.  How could it be unpalateable?  

It's also used for the Korean kimbop, which uses spinach as a component of the filling.


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm really not sure why some find it unpalatable.  I'm not sure if it is a texture thing or flavor thing.  But it is always the biggest problem when introducing sushi to unexperienced people (I'm saying midwest, but I've introduced many people from many parts of the country to sushi successfully, and it is always the nori that people balk at).  If you make the kind of sushi that is a square of rice with a slice of ..... something ..... on top, it goes over better with many.  I think that California rolls are more popular (yes, even with me!), because the nori is not on the outside.  So it must be more texture.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2006)

Nigiri sushi = with the raw fish on the rice -- personally I'd rather eat the nori!!

Sometimes I make miso soup and shred some nori into it (We always have some nori in the fridge).  I like the taste, but agree that it's probably an acquired thing.


----------



## phu (Aug 11, 2006)

I can definitely see nori putting people off... personally, I'm surprised so many Americans like it, considering how different it is from the foods we're used to.

You keep nori in the fridge?  Is that something I should be doing?  Also, does that help keep it crisp?  Mine is fine when rolling, but once it's cut and ready, it gets pretty chewy.

Any suggestions on keeping the crunch, aside from refridgerating the rolls for a couple days?


----------

